# My 15 Gallon Rimless



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

15 Gallon Long Rimless Aquarium
ADA aqua soil
ADA style aquarium stand
Eheim 2213 filter
Coralife Power Compact CF Light Fixture 24" double
Snake Skin guppy and cherry shrimps


----------

